# realtek 8169 on board, poor udp TX performance in Gb-mode

## ervin.peters

I was wondering why some backup-tasks to a windows server took forever. It was incredible slow. Then I remembered a tool called netio and downloaded / emerged it. The result:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ghobi (Gentoo) running as Server:
> 
> ----------------8<----------------
> ...

 

Don't think about that ist is not Gb-Speed, the Windows Server runs on 100Mbps.

The other way around, the windows machine acts as netio server:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ----------------8<----------------
> 
> ghobi net-analyzer # netio -t balu
> ...

 

Same result by testing to another Gentoo Box with a 100Mbps NIC.

After unplugging and replugging the wire the netgear Gb-Switch detected only 100Mbit, and then the performance was fine.

I enabled the TX/RX Pool configuration setting for the rt8169 driver, no changes in behaviour.

It seems to be a Driver-Problem.

Does someone now the problem, the solution or maybe some workarounds?

ervin

----------

## hornet5

Try to switch to realtek native driver: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads

Don't forget to get rid of in-kernel module.

In my case (r8168) it solved poor udp TX performance.

Pawel

----------

## MikeP

This seems to be fixed now, i upgraded to Kernel 2.6.23.9 and both UDP and TCP RX/TX performance is fine with both NICs in GBit mode (although a segment in between is still only 100MBit/s, but that shouldn't matter i guess.

----------

